# Daysailer advice please...



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

Anyone can offer a little advice? I'm looking for a used daysailer with the following goals in mind:

-Around 12-18 feet 
-Trailerable
-Fun for me (ie quick), but stable and comfortable/safe enough for wife (newbie to sailing) and 3 year old daughter (even newer to sailing) to enjoy.
-Simple to sail (ie single handed by wife), low $$ for maintenance
-Initially, I was hoping for something in the $5K range, but now that I've been looking, there's been some mission creep...I've got my eye on the following:

-Flying Scott for around $11K (old hull but recent referb by factory)

-Whaler Harpoon 5.2 (similar to Flying Scott?)

-J 24 (maybe more boat than I need?). 

All these seem to be had for $5-10K. $5 would be better. Any advice greatly appreciated, especially about these particular boats...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You might add Lightnings to your list. C-larks if they still exist used. 

You can also find some 19-22' cabin boats for your budget, ie San Juan 21 etc. 

Marty


----------



## COOL (Dec 1, 2009)

What will you be towing with?
How will you be launching and hauling?
How will you be storing the boat?
How do you intend to use the boat?
A J24 would be fun to sail, but it is
a major project to launch and rig one.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

My vote is for the Flying Scot..<O</O
Also add to your list Mutineer and Buccaneers.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

The Harpoon is a sweet boat, a Harpoon originally bought new has been owned by someone in my extended family for almost fourty years. To me it is the definitive family daysailer, very roomy and stable, easy to launch, and a nice sailing boat. I've had a group as large as four adults and six kids out on that boat, yet wasn't crowded at the tiller. The J24 is a completely different boat, with very different characteristics...not too comfortable or roomy, IMHO.

For a trailerable family daysailer, the Harpoon is unique.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Ditto. Nix the j-24. Yes, it is "trailerable", but more in the sense that it can be transported by trailer. Not really in the sense that it can be plunked in and out at a ramp for a quick daysail.

What is your sailing venue? Lakes, bays, ocean?


----------



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

COOL said:


> What will you be towing with?
> How will you be launching and hauling?
> How will you be storing the boat?
> How do you intend to use the boat?
> ...


The idea behind this boat is that it should be easy to use, fun to sail and not too expensive. Needs to be a good learner for my wife, comfortable and safe so as not to terrify my 3 year old, but still capable to make me smile with some speed (I've got cruising experience mostly on larger boats). Cabin not essential, but don't want to be afraid to take it out if there are some seas and wind around Cape Cod. I've got a SUV with a hitch to pull it, and lots of places to put-in on Cape Cod for launching and access to Buzzard's bay and Vineyard Sound. Could keep it in the driveway, or maybe on a mooring. If light enough, could pull it by hand to a boat ramp 200 yards from the house for access to salt water, which eventually empties out to the Bay, though my guess is most of these boats require vehicle to pull, which is OK. Where to store it isn't clear yet. Don't have an inside space big enough.

If the J24 is a major project to launch and rig, then clearly that's not what I'm looking for. Need something I can launch myself without a headache. Thanks for that bit of info.

The Flying Scott has really got my eye, though more money than I meant to spend. Don't know if I'm being silly when I see similar (though sometimes tired-looking) boats on yachtworld for $5K, but we'll see...

Thanks to all for your ideas, I'll look into those boats online tonight when home....


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

The Scot would be a great choice for more protected waters. I have sailed them extensively and they are great boats that deliver a lot of fun in a stable platform and they hold their value. Nice for larger rivers, lakes, and sheltered bays.

But I don't think I'd play with one on Buzzards Bay or Vineyard Sound if it was blowing much. It can get pretty lumpy out there.

Would you consider any of the smaller catboats from Areys Pond or Marshall? They are very suited to the larger bays (like Duxbury, Pleasant Bay, etc) and are more capable of comfortably tackling something like Vineyard Sound.

P.S. The biggest problem with the J-24 is the fixed keel. Very tricky to launch that boat on a ramp. Can be done, but it's not the sort of thing to make for a spontaneous, relaxed daysail. A centerboard or lifting keel is very advantageous for trailer launching, along with a kick-up rudder.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sounds to me for the cruising grounds you mention that you are going to need a bit more boat under you.
For something that can take a bit more weather, you might consider a Rhodes 19.
These are still very popular boats in my region and you see a lot of them on the Great Lakes.
Not going to be very friendly when it comes to launching and stepping the mast. More suited for swinging on a mooring can.


----------



## TheFrog (Oct 25, 2007)

*Flying Scot*

I am not familiar with your area so my comments should be filtered accordingly.

The Flying Scot is a great boat. $11k sounds high for the boat you are describing. You should be able to pick up one in good shape for aroudn $5k. It obviously depends on the year. Check out the boats listed at fssa.com (http://www.fssa.com/ht/shop/shop-caveat-emptor.htm). Also, check Craigslist, eBay, SailingTexas. I picked mine up from someone who was not using it and had not listed it officially for sale yet. I sail with my wife (new to sailing) and boys 3 & 5 y.o.

My dad has a Harpoon. Another great boat. Very similar in many ways to the Scot. A little slower. Unsinkable and more room to move around in even though it is a smaller boat. My dad sails on small lakes and Lake Michigan.

Both of these boats are good for the lakes and semi-protected waters. I would not want to be caught out on the big lake in a blow, especially with the kids. Remember, these are both centerboard boats with out a heavy keel. Easy to trailer, but corresponding risk of capsizing. I have never felt at risk sailing with the kids when I am conservative - racing I start feeling nervous a couple of times with the gunnel in the water, but the boat was still incredibly stable.

Yes, the Lightning and the Thistle are in a similar size range. Lightning has lots of lines to tweak everything. If I remember, neither of them has bench seats, instead you would be sitting on the rail - not great for a small kid.

Since it sounds like you are in more open water, you might want to consider something like a Catalina 22. Head, cabin, keel. It is a different animal entirely from the dinghies. I enjoy being closer to the water with a simpler boat therefore the Flying Scot instead of a Catalina.

By the way, forget rolling any of these boats to the water by hand. You would need a large crew of strong men. If you want to do that you would need something like a Catalina 14.2 or a Flying Junior (even then it might be a stretch for you and your wife).

If you want more details of either the Scot or the Harpoon feel free to PM me.


----------



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

JohnRPollard said:


> The Scot would be a great choice for more protected waters. I have sailed them extensively and they are great boats that deliver a lot of fun in a stable platform and they hold their value. Nice for larger rivers, lakes, and sheltered bays.
> 
> But I don't think I'd play with one on Buzzards Bay or Vineyard Sound if it was blowing much. It can get pretty lumpy out there
> 
> ...


I can picture what you mean, could get very wet with the Bay chop. Our house is near North, Cotuit and West Bays (protected bays), before they open out into the sound, which I'm sure would be fine, and I wouldn't plan on taking out the family if it was blowing hard, but of course I'd like the option of going out to more open water, and I'm sure I'm entirely capable of misreading weather patterns and getting caught out in more than the boat can handle comfortably. Wouldn't want to freak out the little one...

I would actually consider the Cat, I have always been drawn to classic looking boats, but I'm intimidated by wood, and though I've never sailed a Cat, I wonder if it would feel like a slug. Have you had experience with these boats? Would love to hear more...

Thanks for the J-24 tips. I'm over it. Don't need the launching challenges...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks "TheFrog"...

I'll cross Lightning and Thistle off my list just because of the lack of bench seats, necessary for my little one. Thanks for the heads-up...

Harpoon and Flying Scot both still sound great, though I understand the problem with them in much weather, which is a concern. I didn't want to pursue a larger boat with a real cabin, as I wanted to keep things simple with trailering and launching, etc, but maybe I should rethink that. The web link you gave me didn't work. I'll PM you with more Q's as I think of them, thanks...


----------



## shayw (Jul 13, 2009)

We love our O'day Daysailer. Great for the kids, stable, easy to learn on and trailer. Make sure you get one that has a tabernacle for the mast for ease of mast stepping. They are very affordable at 2 grand. DaySailer.org


----------



## shayw (Jul 13, 2009)

We love our O'day Daysailer. Great for the kids, stable, easy to learn on and trailer. Make sure you get one that has a tabernacle for the mast for ease of mast stepping. They are very affordable at 2 grand. DaySailer.org


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Another one to consider*

We used to trailer our 1980 Ranger 20 all around the NW for five years. Spent two or three nights at a time on it. There is still an active fleet in Portland.
A wonderful-sailing Ray Richards design, and with about 600 built they are not too difficult to find in the western half of the US.
Good ones usually sell for under 4K, and average ones for half that, nowadays.

L


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

On the "small but stout" side, consider the Compacs (16, 19, or Catboats); the Potter 19; the Newport 17; the Sanibel 17; the Mongomery boats; and a wee sweet outside chance, the Wayfarer dinghy. People have sailed these across the Irish sea and Gulf of Alaska. They are immensely capable little boats. Bit wet, of course; any small boat is going to be wet in Buzzards Bay chop.






As others have said, the Catalina 22 is always a good choice. A cabin is handy with little ones on longer trips, so they have a place out of the sun to nap. The SJ21 is tight belowdecks and not a boat I'd care to caught offshore in, but ours unfailingly pastes a smile on my face. Dead easy to rig and launch. Sails like a dinghy, nice big cockpit, costs around $2500.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd second the O'Day Daysailer. They're still being made and you can still get parts for them.


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

*A few ideas*

I own a Scot, and would encourage you to keep shopping around. You should be able to find a perfectly sound used boat for 5 grand. The Harpoon is a nice boat, fits your needs, but they're increasingly hard to find. Daysailor also is a good fit. Rhodes 19 is a great boat ... if you're going to be trailering, look for a centerboard model. If you want to moor, the keel model will give you extra stability for your sometimes lumpy sailing grounds. And someone has also mentioned the Catalina 22, another good choice.

If you want to chat about the Scot, don't hesitate to write to me privately.

Good luck.

Kurt


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

jakmedic said:


> I can picture what you mean, could get very wet with the Bay chop. Our house is near North, Cotuit and West Bays (protected bays), before they open out into the sound, which I'm sure would be fine, and I wouldn't plan on taking out the family if it was blowing hard, but of course I'd like the option of going out to more open water, and I'm sure I'm entirely capable of misreading weather patterns and getting caught out in more than the boat can handle comfortably. Wouldn't want to freak out the little one...
> 
> I would actually consider the Cat, I have always been drawn to classic looking boats, but I'm intimidated by wood, and though I've never sailed a Cat, I wonder if it would feel like a slug. Have you had experience with these boats? Would love to hear more...
> 
> ...


Jak,

Properly handled, most any of these boats can manage the Sound/Bay, but might not be much fun (wet) with family aboard if the conditions piped up. From your description, it sounds like the primary use would be in protected waters as opposed to out in the Sound or Buzzards Bay. That certainly opens the possibilities to any of the candidates folks have been describing here.

That said, where family sailing with young kids is involved, I tend to shy away from recommending boats that rely on hiking out. I look more for secure, protected cockpits, the deeper kind that will remain relatively dry and comfortable when the weather sours.

With their centerboards and low-aspect rudders, those catboats are ideally suited for the shallow bays in and around Cape Cod (that's what they were designed for). Their inherent form stability means they do not require hiking out when going to weather -- in fact they tend to sail relatively flat. Even if they may not point quite as high, these are nice attributes for relaxed family sailing.

The boats I linked too are usually made of fibreglass, with wood construction optional on some models. However, they do have some wood trim accents here and there. Compared to other daysailers of comparable length, these catboats would have more cockpit space, and more "heft". The heft along with a bit more freeboard would give them an advantage for forays into the Sound/Bay.

The same attributes (centerboard/rudder) that make them suited for shallow bays also make them easily trailered. And the shorter, unstayed spars are easy to manage too. However, the extra "heft" means they'll require a bit more manhandling at the ramp than some of the lighter trailer sailers.

Have you ever visited Arey's Pond Boatyard? Man, even if you're not interested in catboats, it's a great place to drop by and poke around. What a spot! Sounds like it's not far from you, either.

If you're hoping to do some competitive sailing, some of these other boats might be a better choice than a catboat (although there are some catboat races happening too). In that case, ask around, do some research to find out what sort of one-design boats are being used in your area. That might be the determining factor, or at least will give you a good idea of what works well in your vicinity....


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Given your initial post indicated some desire for speed, I'd recommend looking for a boat that will plane... meaning a dinghy. The Newports, Sanibels, Montgomerys, San Juans and Catalinas mentioned won't plane (but would be more seaworthy than a dinghy) .

But the planing daysailer choices are many. I bought a very nice O'Day Daysailer (trailer, engine, sails, the whole works) for under $1,000 and they're available all day long for under $2K. Not the fastest (though it does plane), but good crew accomodations, reasonably dry and great parts availability even for specimens from the 1960s (like mine).

Other planing boats that should trailer / daysail easily in the 16 - 20 foot range are:
- Buccaneer 18 (fast but tender)
- Paceship P17, P20, Mouette
- Interlake 18
- Highlander 20
- Rhodes 19 (swing or fixed keel)
- Catalina 16.5
- Hunter 170
- Flying Scot
- Thistle
- Lightening
A sail-away specimen of most of these can be found for $3500 and under... way under for some.

All these should have Class Associations where you can learn more about them. 

Have fun... and do buy something just to get out on the water. If you wait for the "perfect deal" you'll miss a lot of sailing. Whatever you buy in this category you'll be able to resell for very close to what you paid.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

You want something with a simple rig, and no external ballast. I had a Siren with a 3 stay rig, no spreaders, and a weighted centerboard. I could rig and launch it in 15-20 minutes. I had an O'day 192 next which has a 4 stay rig with spreaders, and a stub keel with centerboard, 18" draft and it's a lot harder to rig and launch, I kept that at a slip. Daysailer is perfect, nice deep cockpit, not the most stable. Rhodes 19 is a lot more stable, little more complicated. Both are still made today. 

The Harpoon is just like those two boats. I also really like the Hunter 170 and 216. the 216 in particular can be a sedate boat or a fast racer, very modern and slippery hull design. Both of those are still made too.


----------



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow, you all have been amazingly helpful, I've got a lot of boats to look into now. 

JRP, I'm definitely going to pay a visit to Arey's Pond Boatyard, as their stuff looks gorgeous on the web site, and it's right in my 'hood. 

Hriehl1, thanks for the ideas. I searched for the Rhodes 19, and I have to say that is a really sweet looking craft, I could picture that working out great. Will have to do more research on that one...

I've since identified a Scot for real cheap and in my original pricerange, but has "some delamination" in the glass (don't know were or how much) which the owner says he drilled and determined that was without any moisture at all in the core. He says it's only a cosmetic problem and doesn't need to be fixed for structural reasons. I don't know nothin' about fiberglass or fixing boats, but that doesn't sound right to me...delamination means water will get in, and that eventually means rot, right? I assume that kind of thing MUST be fixed. He also painted the darn boat pink, which I guess I'd have to get comfortable with... I found a second Scot which is a refurbished model, so it supposedly comes "like new" and with a warranty, and in more manly colors...thus I'll be sailing rather than replacing balsa core and reglassing, but I can tell from your posts and following up your suggestions that spending $10-12K is probably excessive for my needs. And I agree with all these posts, I need to reconcile plans for sailing protected bays on warm days in an open boat vs likelihood of venturing out, getting soaked, and making the family unhappy. I will certainly check out the cat boats and the other models suggested here. Thanks for the great input... will continue to check the forum and keep you informed...


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

*A bit more on Scots*

You've gotten plenty of sound choices laid in front of you, but since you came back to Scots in your last post, let me offer some thoughts.

The delamination on the pink (shudder) boat may not pose structural problems, but it's a big warning sign. If the balsa core has gotten wet, you'll have to deal with it sooner or later. Although a reasonably handy person can do the work, that's no way to start a relationship with a boat. A buddy of mine did extensive work on his very early Scot, well-documented here ...

Edgewaters: Flying Scot Balsa Repair

A thorough inspection will tell you more, but be cautious.

Regarding the refurbished and warranted boat, you'll certainly have a sound, "clean," but expensive way to get started. That choice depends on whether you want to spend the money. I encourage you to keep looking ... $5000 or less Scots are out there, but it may take a little time or travel to find one.

Good luck!

Kurt


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

*Afterthought*

By the way, the same guy who did the coring and glass work, also successfully transformed the hull color from a '70's era banana yellow to white, and it looks great ... so pink is not necessarily permanent. 

Kurt


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

I would not sail a daysailer or unballasted boat on Nantucket Sound or Buzzards bay. If you want to take a trailerable boat out on open water, i'd look at an S2, the 6.9' would do the job. Having a daggerboard, it is very easily tailer launched.

See S2 6.9 Home Page

As always, ithe 6.9 meets the criteria of being a quality boat that sails quite well.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

poltergeist said:


> By the way, the same guy who did the coring and glass work, also successfully transformed the hull color from a '70's era banana yellow to white, and it looks great ... so pink is not necessarily permanent.
> 
> Kurt


Heeeyyy.... What's wrong with 70's Banana Yellow, Mr. Poltergeist?










It's making a comeback! *And* it's easy to see the bottom from a rescue helicopter. People with green or blue boats.... you're toast. I'm gonna paint our keel orange and sail with flares tucked behind my ears.... :laugher


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

Now THAT'S a handsome yellow boat, Bob!

Kurt


----------



## CGMojo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Whaler*

If you're still looking, I highly recommend the Whaler 5.2 (17'). I bought one new in 1980 for $5K on the trailer and sailed it for five years. Sold it for $5K in 1985. The last one I saw for sale (Jacksonville, FL) was offered at $5K.

This web site will give you a ton of info on the boat: http://www.ruach.net/Harpoon.shtml

If you find one you like, have it weighed to be sure the internal foam is still good to go.

My second choice would be a Catalina 22 if you would like some cabin sapce and your vehicle can trailer it. There are thousnads of them out there, they have active fleets around the US. The Capri 22 is racier (more cockpit, less cabin) but still a great weekender. I don't think the Capri 22 comes with a drop/swing keel, only a wing keel which would be more difficult to trailer and launch.


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

Didn't read the whole thread. 

Here are some other excellent boats

Starwind 19 or 22
West Wright Potter 19
Santana 21
Venture 21

All easy to rig and launch.


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd avoid introducing your family to sailing on a performance oriented dinghy. Thistles and Flying Scotts are along these lines as they were built to race as well. Lightnings while raced were are were built to be more of a family boat. The Rhodes fits the family well. O'Day had a line of boats that fit your situation The 18ft O-day Daysailer is a popular cuddy daysailer. The O'day Mariner has a small cabin at 19 ft. Moving up Catalina 22s are the ubiquitous trailer sailer cruiser. You may want to find out what boat has a strong class organization in your area. These groups want to help you and will share thier extensive knowledge of the boat and know what's for sale and the condition. Class organizations also organize events that may appeal to your family.


----------



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok, don't know if this thread is still active, but want to than everyone for their excellent advice. Based largely what I read here, it was clear to me that I needed a more focused understanding of what I was going to actually use the boat for, which I've determined is protected bay sailing only, and I narrowed my sights to small, light, simple boats without a cabin, easily trailerable, good for newby wife and child (ie not too tender), and somehow still fun for me. The flying scot, when I saw it, actually looked like more boat than I needed at the moment (though I'm sure great fun..). I've found a CL-14 and think it looks ideal. Its a Canadian made boat, and I've not seen them before, so if anyone has any experience with them, I'd love to hear what they think, as I'm probably going to give up my $$ for it in the next few days. Any thoughts on the CL make would be greatly appreciated. And thanks to everyone for their thoughtful replies...


----------



## calden (Aug 11, 2006)

jakmedic said:


> Ok, don't know if this thread is still active, but want to than everyone for their excellent advice....


I'm coming in late to this thread, but have some more advice if ya want it.

I started off sailing about 6 years ago after having fun with a Sunfish. After looking around I bought an O'Day Daysailer. Perfect boat in many ways, but for more than just my wife and I it became too small. Went up to a San Juan 21 and loved it but found that I wanted to actually spend the night on it once we got a slip (and still occasionally trailering it around.) And it was a tad bit small for my whole family of self and wife and two older teen kids. So now I'm looking at a 25-27 foot boat. And so it goes.

So my sage advice is:

1. A new sailor will feel like any boat is big enough, but a small boat rapidly and mysteriously becomes small after a year or so, especially with a growing child.

2. Sailing and managing a larger boat is not harder than a small 14' boat. In some ways it is easier because the motions are a little slower and more deliberate.

3. The stability of a larger boat with a weighted CB or keel is more stable and comfortable for a family to enjoy sailing.

4. One can buy a larger boat that is trailerable. Getting it in and out of the water may be a little more problematic than a tiny boat, but it's just a matter of planning and maybe using a mast winch system. It all can still be done singlehanded if you want.

5. After a year with a small boat you will be looking for a larger boat. Trust me on this.

6. The Flying Scot looks great. It is very stable and comfortable and yet can be raced or just wild-assed sailed solo for tons of fun.

7. Do not discount the value of really comfortable cabin space. After a day sail it is heaven to hang out with a bottle of wine, a loaf of bread, and thou, or at least some toys and books and a sippy cup.

Welcome to the club.

Carlos


----------



## Drake76 (Mar 20, 2006)

Our yacht club uses CL 14 to train new sailors in their sailing school. They are fun little boats to learn in, but honestly, the shine is going to wear off this in a few weeks for you. This is slightly more impressive than a sailboard.

I agree with the last poster, don't discount a cabin.

A CL 14 is a dinghy. They flip easy, you can't use them in all kinds of weather, etc. One dinghy is the same as another. 

Have you looked a MacGregor 22 or Sirius 22? They have swing keels, easily trailerable, etc. Both are now quite old and easily affordable. The Sirius 21/22 has a "pop top" cabin so you can actually stand up inside the thing. 

Your call of course, but if you are going to be on the ocean with this, the CL does not natively have room for an engine (outboard). If the weather turns and you get caught, you are going to be swimming.


----------



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Calden and Drake, I appreciate your reply. Your thoughts jibe with other's comments earlier in the post (not enough boat for weather or extended travel, etc), and I agree, that is why I've specifically reconsidered what I'm using the boat for, which I've decided is strictly nice-day sailing in the quiet bays around my house, not out in the sound. I need something I can sail on a whim in the morning essentially from across the street from my house before I go to work in the afternoon without making a big project out of it. Sunfish is too small and wet, flying scott seems like more machine than I need. I'm actually not new to sailing and have experience with a much larger boat (42'), it's just not here where I live at the moment, and I've had no experience sailing in smaller boats. So my latest query is specifically about my interest in dinghy sailing in general the CL14 in particular. As this is a more focused question than my original at the beginning of this thread, I actually started a new thread last night on the question of the CL brand specifically (no replies yet). I think drake 76 may have answered my question well, saying that "one dinghy is the same as an other", which would be fine. You all may ultimately be right that I'll soon regret investing in a sailing dinghy, but it still feels like the right kind of boat for my needs for time being. I'll trade up in a year or two if I'm wrong.


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

The thing with any of the many boats being discusswed here... you're not spending money, you're just "parking" it in a boat for the time being. 

Say you buy a 30-year-old O'Day Daysailer (or whatever) for $2K.... you can sell it in a year or two for the same $2K.


----------



## calden (Aug 11, 2006)

Jakmedic:

That makes more sense - if it's mostly just you going out and toodling around, then yeah. In fact, what I would like to do at this point is have a 25-27' boat in my slip for regular sails and a tiny little 16' dinghy to pop over to one of the many lakes in my area. But only solo. 

Carlos


----------



## lokiii (Apr 5, 2010)

I just took up sailing again, my kids are teens. Bought a Hunter 170 4 weeks ago (17' dinghy, about 7' beam, 150sf sail area, swinging centerboard, 2hp outboard...). I've sailed it 6 times, mostly by myself, once with 4 people. Always trailered to a ramp, takes me about 30-40 minutes set-up, a bit less to pack back up (by myself). So far, just sailed two lakes and a protected ocean bay. Can't give you a comparison with any other boats, but I'm having fun with it.

Tim


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you live someplace where it drops below freezing in the wintertime, I would highly recommend you read all the warnings about how to store your boat. The Hunter 170 uses a thermoplastic hull that can crack under large temperature swings or in extremely cold environs.



lokiii said:


> I just took up sailing again, my kids are teens. Bought a Hunter 170 4 weeks ago (17' dinghy, about 7' beam, 150sf sail area, swinging centerboard, 2hp outboard...). I've sailed it 6 times, mostly by myself, once with 4 people. Always trailered to a ramp, takes me about 30-40 minutes set-up, a bit less to pack back up (by myself). So far, just sailed two lakes and a protected ocean bay. Can't give you a comparison with any other boats, but I'm having fun with it.
> 
> Tim


----------

